# Tilapia



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

I went fishing with a friend yesterday on Coleto Creek and he shot a dozen or so big Tilapia with out even trying. They are spawning shallow all over the lake and we saw hundreds of them. If that is your thing head there soon. It was awesome watching him and I have him shooting 1 on video on my blog.

Good Luck and Tight Lines.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------

